# Cut gold finger percent gold content.



## Basanio M. Borromeo (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi! Anyone here have processed gold fingers before? how much is the gold content of cut gold finger material usually? Thanks


----------



## Smitty (Sep 25, 2008)

You can try the search function, it has been mentioned a lot of times. It depends on the grade of fingers, so asking for yield data on fingers is almost impossible. Too many factors in play for a definite answer. If they are all the same you can run maybe 2 pounds worth of fingers and get your own yield data, but you can only get really rough estimates if you ask anyone.


----------



## Rag and Bone (Sep 25, 2008)

I average about 2 grams per pound on close-cut fingers from mixed sources. Heavier plating tends to strip slower. There is alot of yield data on fingers in old posts.


----------



## Basanio M. Borromeo (Sep 25, 2008)

Thank you, Rag and Bone for the reply. This gives me a better understanding of what to expect.
Thanks to everyone who are sharing their knowledge to all of us who are beginners.


----------

